# Do seasoning add calories?



## magneto576 (Mar 21, 2005)

I've been eating my brown rice without seasoning ever since today, when I added curry powder.  It tastes really good, so I'm wondering if this adds any extra calories or anything else I wouldn't want, being on a cutting carb-cycle?  If not, what other seasonings do you all use?


----------



## Vieope (Mar 21, 2005)




----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 21, 2005)

Yes, but hardly any at all.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 21, 2005)

_What if he is a curry junkie?_


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 21, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _What if he is a curry junkie?_


----------



## Vieope (Mar 21, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

>


_Bastard.. 

Actually the pepper and other condiments in most seasonings speed up metabolism.  _


----------



## thajeepster (Mar 21, 2005)

what about curry, im a curry junkie myself, i dont use all the coconut milk though, just the curry powder.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 21, 2005)

thajeepster said:
			
		

> what about curry, im a curry junkie myself, i dont use all the coconut milk though, just the curry powder.


_Well I don´t know how to cook but how much do you put at it? Is it more than 10g ? _


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 21, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Bastard..
> 
> Actually the pepper and other condiments in most seasonings speed up metabolism.  _


 Everything you eat speeds up your metabolism.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 21, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Well I don´t know how to cook but how much do you put at it? Is it more than 10g ? _


 No, you don't use that much. It's not much at all.


----------



## LAM (Mar 21, 2005)

magneto576 said:
			
		

> II'm wondering if this adds any extra calories



nope.  unless you are using something that contains sugars and/or maltodextrin, etc. even then you many only be adding a gram or two or carbs which would obviously have zero impact on your caloric intake


----------



## magneto576 (Mar 21, 2005)

I just sprinkled some on top of the water before I steamed it.  Is curry the best thing to put on brown rice, or do you guys have a better reccomendation?


----------



## Vieope (Mar 21, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Everything you eat speeds up your metabolism.


_But some foods better than others.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4820 _


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 21, 2005)

magneto576 said:
			
		

> I just sprinkled some on top of the water before I steamed it. Is curry the best thing to put on brown rice, or do you guys have a better reccomendation?


 It doesn't matter.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 21, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _But some foods better than others.
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4820 _


 I know, I was just saying so the newbie would know.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 21, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I know, I was just saying so the newbie would know.


_Yeah me too.. the newbie and stuff.. :bounce: _


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 21, 2005)

magneto576 said:
			
		

> I just sprinkled some on top of the water before I steamed it. Is curry the best thing to put on brown rice, or do you guys have a better reccomendation?


 I sprinkle cinnamon into my brown rice before I cook it... and it steams up with this delicious sweet cinnamon taste. Then again I put cinnamon on everything.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 21, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _But some foods better than others.
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4820 _


Just how does he find them so fast?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 21, 2005)

If anything the seasoning will add salt to your diet and make leaning out more difficult since you'll be holding water you'll appear smoother then you really are.....assuming salt has this effect on you....its different for everyone.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 21, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _But some foods better than others.
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4820 _


Nice job Bunny   I was reading this thread and thought about this link that you posted.  Thanks


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 21, 2005)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> If anything the seasoning will add salt to your diet and make leaning out more difficult since you'll be holding water you'll appear smoother then you really are.....assuming salt has this effect on you....its different for everyone.


 There is an increasing number of salt-free seasonings available at the supermarket these days. McCormick has a whole line of salt-free... as does Badia, and i think even Astor has a few. And you can always get salt-free seasoning blends at Whole Foods, Wild Oats and Trader Joe.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 21, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> There is an increasing number of salt-free seasonings available at the supermarket these days. McCormick has a whole line of salt-free... as does Badia, and i think even Astor has a few. And you can always get salt-free seasoning blends at Whole Foods, Wild Oats and Trader Joe.



Yeah I have a lot of salt free ones, but they don't taste nearly as good as the ones I have with salt....I like salt but my blood pressure doesn't...I would probably retain lots of water if I ate more salt. I give myself the salt seasoning a few times a week...its kinda like my way of cheating.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 21, 2005)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> ...its kinda like my way of cheating.


 for some it's salt, and for some it's ben and jerry's.


----------

